# Vocaloid and Furs



## Akuno Meshitukai (Feb 18, 2019)

Hey! I’m new, and was hoping to find some fellow furs who listen to or at least know what Vocaloid is.
If you don’t, I’ll give you a brief explanation:
It’s a Japanese synthetic voice program, used to make songs. It’s all pretty much in Japanese, but it sounds really good. 

This thread is for people to talk about their favorite Vocaloid songs, singers, or even ships. 

I guess I will start! 
I LOVE the Kagamine Twins. 
I actually have a slightly embarrassing crush on Len. Like, a legitimate crush. I blush when I look at a cute picture of him, I love the way his voice sounds, and am always calm but have this weird feeling in the pit of my stomach. I talked to my friend about it (who introduced me to Vocaloid in the first place, my bff and sister at heart, @KittyKat805) and she told me about her experience with crushes. She told me that the way I felt was how she felt around her crush. And it was then I realized it was a legitimate thing for me. It’s embarrassing to admit, and no one outside of her knows, but I feel much more accepted into the furry community, and wanted to finally stop hiding and admit to it. But one weird thing about it is, I like the more robotic version of his voice. For example, Servant of Evil, or Akuno Meshitukai (yes, my user name. That is actually how bad my crush is). 
Here is one version of it, the best one is actually on ITunes, under Akuno Meshitukai





There are some more recommendations, but I can give them as this forum unfolds and I will fit it to whatever topic is brought up. 

Anyways, I feel as though I should list my ships as well:

Len x Gumi
Lily x Gakupo

Those two are the major ones.
Anyways, please annoy this thread, and if anyone has questions or wants recommendations or thoughts on any songs, just ask, I’m willing to help ^-^


----------



## _Ivory_ (Feb 18, 2019)

Vocaloid was the only thing I listened to some years ago. Now I listen to other kinds but sometimes I listen to vocaloid too.


----------



## Akuno Meshitukai (Feb 18, 2019)

Yay! All I listen to is Vocaloid a lot of the time. Got any recommendations for me?


----------



## _Ivory_ (Feb 18, 2019)

And I love Rin and Len too


----------



## _Ivory_ (Feb 18, 2019)

Akuno Meshitukai said:


> Yay! All I listen to is Vocaloid a lot of the time. Got any recommendations for me?


I know lots of songs. But I don't know what song you already knoe


----------



## Akuno Meshitukai (Feb 18, 2019)

Servant of Evil? It’s me absolute favorite, as I explained. It’s part of a whole series based around Len and Rin. There’s one that is Maid of Evil, which is Miku and Len, in which Miku In Lens place, Len in Rins.


----------



## _Ivory_ (Feb 18, 2019)

Akuno Meshitukai said:


> Servant of Evil? It’s me absolute favorite, as I explained. It’s part of a whole series based around Len and Rin. There’s one that is Maid of Evil, which is Miku and Len, in which Miku In Lens place, Len in Rins.


I know that song. I used to listen to it but it lasts way too much .I think it was 6 or 7 minutes. Well I'll live you a little list of my personal favourites.

Magnet
Bad end night
Crazy night
Everlasting night
Twilight night
Self inflicted achrobatic
Cantarella
Senbonzakura
party X party
(There's more but I don't remember)


----------



## Akuno Meshitukai (Feb 18, 2019)

I know Senbonzakura, as it is my friends favorite. I think she likes it more because the music resembles that of Fairy Tail, her favorite anime. 
I’ve heard Magnet also, and Cantarella but I don’t think all the way through. 
But, I think the reason I like it being long (Servant of Evil), is because I am able to listen to Lens voice longer. That sounds so childish, and like something a little girl with a crush would say. 

I’ll give some of my favorites:

Servant of Evil
Monster
Remote Controller
Weekender Girl (technically the song that got me into Vocaloid In the first place)
Cendrillon
Tsugai Kogarashi
Snowman
erase or zero

These are what I listen to in heavy rotation.


----------



## _Ivory_ (Feb 18, 2019)

Akuno Meshitukai said:


> I know Senbonzakura, as it is my friends favorite. I think she likes it more because the music resembles that of Fairy Tail, her favorite anime.
> I’ve heard Magnet also, and Cantarella but I don’t think all the way through.
> But, I think the reason I like it being long (Servant of Evil), is because I am able to listen to Lens voice longer. That sounds so childish, and like something a little girl with a crush would say.
> 
> ...


I know those songs too


----------



## Akuno Meshitukai (Feb 18, 2019)

It’s a lot of the more popular ones, tbh. But I’ve been trying to find some of the less popular ones I like


----------



## _Ivory_ (Feb 18, 2019)

Akuno Meshitukai said:


> It’s a lot of the more popular ones, tbh. But I’ve been trying to find some of the less popular ones I like


The less popular are also the less beautiful or the most trash ones.


----------



## Akuno Meshitukai (Feb 18, 2019)

Which is partly why I stayed away from them. My friend had listened to some of them, in hopes of finding good music, but only found trash. It kinda ruined my hope of finding better songs than the ones I knew.


----------



## _Ivory_ (Feb 18, 2019)

Akuno Meshitukai said:


> Which is partly why I stayed away from them. My friend had listened to some of them, in hopes of finding good music, but only found trash. It kinda ruined my hope of finding better songs than the ones I knew.


I know. I just prefer the famous ones. I watch the trash only when I want to laugh. Like the MMDs or or people that tries to make songs but then the characters sound terrible


----------



## Akuno Meshitukai (Feb 18, 2019)

I have a good laugh!
My friend found this. It wasn’t at all what we expected! Three seconds in, I ran out of the room and laughed so hard, I couldn’t breathe. It took the both of us half an hour to actually sit down and watch the whole thing without laughing! Then again, we just have a strange sense of humor. Here, see for yourself!


----------



## _Ivory_ (Feb 18, 2019)

Akuno Meshitukai said:


> I have a good laugh!
> My friend found this. It wasn’t at all what we expected! Three seconds in, I ran out of the room and laughed so hard, I couldn’t breathe. It took the both of us half an hour to actually sit down and watch the whole thing without laughing! Then again, we just have a strange sense of humor. Here, see for yourself!


I can't now. I'm at school


----------



## Akuno Meshitukai (Feb 18, 2019)

_Ivory_ said:


> I can't now. I'm at school


Well, next time you need a laugh, there you go!


----------



## _Ivory_ (Feb 18, 2019)

Akuno Meshitukai said:


> Well, next time you need a laugh, there you go!


Thanks


----------



## Renneon (Feb 25, 2019)

I listened to it a looooot some years ago ! (the seven sins series... that was lit. like i remember not having a mp3 so i would stay in front of my screen and record the videos with my camera, and then listening to it for hours. with the awful sound quality :''') good times )only came back to it recently and my favorite voices are Gumi and Fukase (which is way less known than some other but amazing nonetheless)

It really differs from the songs that have been posted, since it's way more recent (and also a very different style) but i just adore GHOST's musics !
(and now it's 2019 and i'm using a mp3 ! finally ! would you believe this lmao)


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 25, 2019)

Oooooooo, Vocaloid!


----------



## Akuno Meshitukai (Feb 25, 2019)

I wanna post the most recent song so have listened to. I have come to like Gumi, as well as some of Ruby, mostly just the ones by KIRA. I have come to enjoy Monster, Echo, INSaNiTY erase or zero (personal favorite) Copycat, and Tokyo Teddy Bear. That’s just some of the ones I’ve listened to lately. There’s 1 hour and 38 minutes worth of Vocaloid in my playlist


----------

